
Show HN: Senior meets junior – Connecting engineers over side projects - rememberlenny
https://www.smj.dev
======
rememberlenny
I've noticed that people with really interesting side projects don't always
have the bandwidth to execute at the pace they want.

At the same time, I find a lot of junior developers looking for opportunities
to expand their craft. It's easiest to learn when you have something real to
work on. But without opportunities that provide real world project experience,
it's hard to get real world experience.

I thought it would be nice for junior developers to get opportunities to put
their name on a project, while also seeing how something gets launched with
real users works.

~~~
ldoughty
Really like this. I have a dozen ideas, and a lot of experience in back end /
infrastructure, but no front end experience. I debated hiring college kids,
but I don't have the money to pay a decent wage...

I didnt go through the whole thing, but is there questions for ownership
considerations? Or questions to limit the country (for legal considerations).

This might only be a concern if there is "potential for money" \-- but what
projects dont have that, at least in ad revenue?

Just concerned about being paired with someone outside the US, and needing to
find a lawyer to draft a contract correctly for 2 different countries

~~~
rememberlenny
Im not sure this is the exact solution in your case. It sounds more like you
are looking for labor, rather than a contributor.

I don't have answers around ownership/legal. In short, the idea should be that
the project's owner is also the sole legal owner. If you write code for
someone else's project, you don't sudden get a stake in the project.

Definitely something to work through.

~~~
ldoughty
I'm looking for a contributor, but I also know people are flakey... Especially
the group I hoped to work with (college students).

I intend to do my share, how do I ensure a contributor does theirs and not
make my life hell if we decide to put ads on the page after they disappeared
several months prior?

------
austincheney
Scrolling down pushes to the next view and then the back arrow leaves the
application. This is very frustrating especially since this last question is
free type in very large text.

This looks like a great idea though and I think it has amazing potential.

~~~
gshdg
This appears to just be a form hosted by a third party survey tool. The OP
isn’t responsible for the tech.

------
anilgulecha
You should collection city as well. It makes a lot of sense to connect people
who are in the same physical location, as meeting up can setup a bond for
mentorship, that remote cannot as easily.

~~~
rememberlenny
Yes! This is a great point. Right now, I'm talking with each person before
moving forward with them, so I gather it later. I'm actually leaning toward
connecting people who living in drastically different economic climates. Ie.
global south-north.

------
gshdg
Really cool idea. Does it matter whether the project is intended to ever make
money?

~~~
rememberlenny
Not at all. I think sharing code/collaborating on projects will have its
issues that I haven't figured out yet. Of course people dont want their IP
stollen, but also you might be able to make some kind legal bond. I definitely
don't think this is open source only.

I had a talk with the first user and he seemed to understand this as a bridge
to start working on Node.js. What he wanted was any concrete opportunity to
work on anything, and didnt care about being paid. He signed up as a junior
dev, but really is a senior contract engineer.

~~~
gshdg
Yeah, I think my biggest concern (as a senior) would be negotiating ownership
stakes in the case of an actual product launch. It could end up being tough to
make sure the junior is satisfied with their stake but also realistic about
it.

~~~
rememberlenny
Not sure if you signed up yet, but would you be open to chatting about this?

This is exactly what I’m trying to hash out:
[https://calendly.com/rememberlenny/20min-
smjdev](https://calendly.com/rememberlenny/20min-smjdev)

